# Cheapest pax ever!



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Last night I was at Logan airport in Boston and got a 50% PT (1.5x) Lyft ping. Went to pickup my passenger at Terminal C/E in the pouring rain and she had 3 suitcases.. told her to get in the car away from the rain and I'll load them.

We began the trip and I drove her a good 30-40mins to a huge $2.3M mansion (I looked it up after) in Newton, one of the wealthier towns here around Boston.

It was still pouring heavily.. told her I'd get her bags out and wheel them to her door. Trip ended, made about $30 with the PT. Fast forward 18 hours-- $1 tip added.

Now I see how the rich stay rich! Cheap bugger.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

And, she probably gave you a lower rating, because her luggage got wet.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah I think I would rather not be tipped at all than to be tipped $1 in that situation. If it hadn’t been raining you would not have been tipped at all.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

And the 80% of riders that don’t tip, take the $1 and the 50% primetime as your tip. 

It’s been said for years, surge is my tip.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

I just had this happen today, picked up this guy at his multi-million dollar house, no tip, no surge


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Go back and tape $1 to her front door with FU written on it.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

nj2bos said:


> huge $2.3M mansion (I looked it up after)


I approve of this.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Honestly, any surge/prime rating - and I don't expect a tip at all.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

CvilleUber said:


> Honestly, any surge/prime rating - and I don't expect a tip at all.


Well, you should. Don't underestimate your hard work. You've been trained by the cheap ride share pax a-holes.

Truth is, EVERY ride (unless something goes horribly wrong) should be tipped. Every ride!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Well, you should. Don't underestimate your hard work. You've been trained by the cheap ride share pax a-holes.
> 
> Truth is, EVERY ride (unless something goes horribly wrong) should be tipped. Every ride!


I had ten rides tonight. TWO tippers (so far)


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Now I thought my riders were entitled. Expecting a tip from every rider is like riders expecting water and mints in every ride. 

Sad reality is 20% of the riders tip and we should all expect 10-20% of our earnings as tips.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

$1 still better than nothing. I rarely see any tips from SteveJobs neighbors around Palo Alto Waverley Street (multimillion dollar homes). I getting more often and better tips from hotel janitors around the same area.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Truth is, EVERY ride (unless something goes horribly wrong) should be tipped.


And every ride where 4 people cram themselves into the car should be tipped a minimum of $5.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

henrygates said:


> Go back and tape $1 to her front door with FU written on it.


If you are lucky there will be an Amazon box there too, so you may have a mystery tip lol



#professoruber said:


> Now I thought my riders were entitled. Expecting a tip from every rider is like riders expecting water and mints in every ride.
> 
> Sad reality is 20% of the riders tip and we should all expect 10-20% of our earnings as tips.


Better off trying to convert a $5 tip you were getting anyway into a $20 tip me thinks


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

dens said:


> $1 still better than nothing. I rarely see any tips from SteveJobs neighbors around Palo Alto Waverley Street (multimillion dollar homes). I getting more often and better tips from hotel janitors around the same area.


 Actually no it was insulting. I would have respected her more if she stiffed him completely. Loading her luggage for her in pouring rain, driving her 40 minutes without incident, and then Unloading her luggage and wheeling it to her front door in pouring rain deserved a tip.

If this was a cab driver doing all of that he would have went apeshit if she didn't tip at all at the end. He probably would have held her luggage hostage until a $20 bill was presented to his face


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> If this was a cab driver doing all of that he would have went apeshit if she didn't tip at all at the end. He probably would have held her luggage hostage until a $20 bill was presented to his face


That's why she choose uber instead of a cab in airport. Wealthy people usually don't tip and don't rate rideshare drivers. Getting $1 tip from them is like hit the jackpot.


----------



## Les in Jax (May 8, 2017)

Had 4 riders I drove to next county. They got a free ride from Uber and gave no tip. Entitled people I guess. I am supposed to offer freebies like cold water, et cetera to get a tip or 5 star rating? I don't think so. They can get a cell phone charge. I never get a tip for that.


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

You should mail her the dollar back.

Has anyone ever considered charging for services? Yes I have water 1$ please. You need a phone charger? 5$ please. You want to stop at the store on the way? No problem 5$. You want help with your luggage or store purchases? Happy to that will be 10$. You wanna treat us like crap fine we charge like a bathroom attendant. I can start carrying a collection of colognes and perfumes 20$ a spray! 

Hey this is how it is in Bill Gates world! I say they want service beyond are you (insert name) hello are we going to ( insert destination). Then a have a nice day,afternoon,evening,night. Then they better find a wallet!


----------

